# RS3 Shift Knob Installed (DSG) - Pics



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

My Bad.. Tiny pic is not working for me... Check Links below...!


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

I can't see the pic, I think the link is broken.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

hmm, Im gonna fix the link..


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

i still can't see it.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cant see pic 

Or is it an invisible knob?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tinypic wont work.. Using another source..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

VIEW LINK----> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/img2677i.jpg/


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

LINK 2- INSTALLED--- http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/rs3me.jpg/


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

DIY S-LINE/ RS3, RS5 SHIFT KNOB---- http://www.a5oc.com/forums/audi-a5-s5-tech/12400-diy-rs5-shift-nob.html


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

how difficult was the install?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

C3MH. said:


> how difficult was the install?


 It's not too bad. If you're doing the heat-and-twist method, just take your time and be careful. It's really not too hard if you are patient and steady-handed.:thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

C3MH. said:


> how difficult was the install?


 It wasn't too bad.., but in terms of making sure you don't get stuck in a sticky situation buy a Shift knob that is New & comes with the plastic tie strap or plastic rod, that keeps the button on the shifter pushed out... Once you remove the plastic rod don't press the shift button until its fully installed.. Lets say if you do, then you will have to find a way to access the spring loaded button, by yanking on the spring to get the button to pop out again.. Steps--1st- Pull on the leather shift boot, till the boot pops up off its 4--> clips, 2nd- turn the boot inside out, remove the steel clip (No longer need this) 3rd-press the shift knob button in and pull the whole thing out.. 4th-- Use a heating gun to warm up the white plastic rod & twist it (don't twist unless its heated nicely or will snap) This rod costs $800 to replace.. Once the rod is twisted in place install the shift knob, press on the 4 clps near the boot & there you have it, installed..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

C3MH. said:


> how difficult was the install?


 I know everybody asks the same thing and everybody usually heats and twists but...I must give credit to TP who cuts it, taps it, uses a pin vise to drill and uses a 2mm grub screw. Its another option and is less risky and holds up just fine


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

C3MH. said:


> how difficult was the install?


 Hey i just had mine installed recently. There is a shop in Toronto called Speedstar and they will twist it for you. I had mine done there because i did not want to go through the hassel of fixing it incase it broke.


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses guys, looks good BTW OP.. Seriously need to consider doing this then.. 

Where did you all get your shift knob with the "plastic tie strap or plastic rod"?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tcardio said:


> I know everybody asks the same thing and everybody usually heats and twists but...I must give credit to TP who cuts it, taps it, uses a pin vise to drill and uses a 2mm grub screw. Its another option and is less risky and holds up just fine


 this. 

even though i totally f-ed that up too, it surprisingly *knocks on wood* still has held up...just can't turn it 90* to fit int he s-tronic knob...but it keeps in the oem one in just fine


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

If any of you do end up getting this, I suggest you buy the S-tronic one because its cheaper and in my opinion should be the one for our cars.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

S-Tronic or RS Shifter both the same.. Just different logo.. I was fortunate though.. Got the whole thing for $165 including boot..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

C3MH. said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys, looks good BTW OP.. Seriously need to consider doing this then..
> 
> Where did you all get your shift knob with the "plastic tie strap or plastic rod"?


 The S-Line Or RS Shifter comes with a Rod, mine was red.. Bought mine on Ebay.. Only other place I know is BKS Tuning, although the shift knob doesn't come with the shift boot... www.Bkstuning.com


----------



## dsbloom (Oct 31, 2011)

> I know everybody asks the same thing and everybody usually heats and twists but...I must give credit to TP who cuts it, taps it, uses a pin vise to drill and uses a 2mm grub screw. Its another option and is less risky and holds up just fine


I've never seen this method. Got a link?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...amiry-purchase-thread&p=68367378#post68367378


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yea son. i used heat to twist my and broke that sucker in 1/2

so i just drill holes and use grub screw. and i can go back to stock too just twist back. easy as having pudding


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> I know everybody asks the same thing and everybody usually heats and twists but...I must give credit to TP who cuts it, taps it, uses a pin vise to drill and uses a 2mm grub screw. Its another option and is less risky and holds up just fine


He's a genius sometimes.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> He's a genius sometimes.


Or, as my grandpa would say, even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then. :laugh:


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Definitely worthwhile for the older DSG's that came with the "Automatic" style shift knob. Hell, if I bought a B8 S4, the S. Tronic one I currently have in my 2011 would be my first modification to that car.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> this.
> 
> even though i totally f-ed that up too, it surprisingly *knocks on wood* still has held up...just can't turn it 90* to fit int he s-tronic knob...but it keeps in the oem one in just fine


lolololol
i remember that day. still have the pics too :laugh:

at least we got it back to stock and you were able to get the key out


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

was hoping someone could chime in on this. 

i finally got my shift knob from europe and finally got the dam button/pin pulled back out (with a coat hanger mod) and i get to my car and finally get the dam boot off and to my surprise, I see this metal piece in place of a plastic holder piece from the replacement shifter. 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/105875202428044011825/posts/BFnjAz9uH75 

has anyone else encountered this and removed it? 

also, once I do remove that metal piece, do I just lift up to remove the knob? or press button and lift up? 

thanks for the assistance in advance!


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

Greddy87 said:


> It wasn't too bad.., but in terms of making sure you don't get stuck in a sticky situation buy a Shift knob that is New & comes with the plastic tie strap or plastic rod, that keeps the button on the shifter pushed out... Once you remove the plastic rod don't press the shift button until its fully installed.. Lets say if you do, then you will have to find a way to access the spring loaded button, by yanking on the spring to get the button to pop out again.. Steps--1st- Pull on the leather shift boot, till the boot pops up off its 4--> clips, 2nd- turn the boot inside out, remove the steel clip (No longer need this) 3rd-press the shift knob button in and pull the whole thing out.. 4th-- Use a heating gun to warm up the white plastic rod & twist it (don't twist unless its heated nicely or will snap) This rod costs $800 to replace.. Once the rod is twisted in place install the shift knob, press on the 4 clps near the boot & there you have it, installed..


 hah. read this carefully and says to remove the steel clip. gotcha. thanks! 

btw. if anyone else is doing this mod, don't fret if the shift button gets stuck/pushed in. my wire hanger method was very easy to solve the issue and pull the button back out.


----------

